# William Ashton-Taylor of Ashton Pipes



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I just found out that Bill was in a car accident last Thursday and is in the hospital. I have no other details, except that he's still in serious condition. Anyone that has smoked his pipes knows how well thought of he is in the pipe community. I thought I'd share this and anyone that wants to wish him well and/or put him in their prayers can do so. Get well soon, Bill!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear...my wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hate to see that happen to anyone, hopefully a speedy recovery


----------

